# Got Chocolate??



## Floridabottledude (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is some of my chocolate drink bottles:
 1. Yoo Hoo from Longwood, Florida
 2. Ta Ka from Orlando, Florida
 3. Chocolate Soldier from Schiller Park, Illinois
 4. Brownie from Doraville, Georgia
 5. Zippy from Miami, Florida
 6. Mavis- Root 1927


----------



## Floridabottledude (Mar 8, 2013)

Mavis Ad


----------



## Floridabottledude (Mar 8, 2013)

Any other Chocolate drinks out there??


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 8, 2013)

One.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 8, 2013)

Aside from that Chocolate Mello I have this Dr Dadirrian Zoolak fermented milk that who knows, maybe they flavored it.[][]


----------



## JohnN (Mar 8, 2013)

This is one of my favorite bottles: http://njbottles.com/index.php/topic,253.msg563.html#msg563
 Said to be a Yoo-Hoo type product. In my searching, I have never seen another one of these.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2013)

Careful John.. seems you can get in trouble plugging other bottle forums around here.. []

 I used to have a large amber med, embossed "SEALEAF EMULSION - A CHOCOLATE COD LIVER OIL" ..yum...


----------



## JohnN (Mar 8, 2013)

You're right about that... Let me just say this: (sarcasm) That forum I posted to is the worst one I have ever been to, and every day I regret joining it. I don't know who runs it, but it is just chaos over there.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 8, 2013)

i must admit i would love that kind of cod liver bottle just to gross people out  [sm=lol.gif] Chocolate ewwwww


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2013)

The people I gave it to keep it in the guest bathroom.. it goes with the wall paper.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2013)

Choc-ola.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## zecritr (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice surfaceone[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## madman (Mar 10, 2013)

nice!


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

Jersey Chocolateyness...


----------



## JohnN (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't forget the Dixie Shake is a Jersey one (Boonton, to be exact.)


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JohnN
> 
> Don't forget the Dixie Shake is a Jersey one (Boonton, to be exact.)


 It is but I just posted the pics of the ones I own John...[]


----------



## zecritr (Mar 17, 2013)

Just Dug This today,so still abit dirty and not to great a shape but easy to tell what it was. Not that i know anything about it other thatn what is on the bottle....LMAO i saw that and went cool now i can post a chocolate bottle on the forum,must be addicted or something,if that was my first thought on seeing it[sm=lol.gif][8|][&:]


----------



## zecritr (Mar 17, 2013)

back of


----------

